# Glowing Cloned Puppy



## connerR (Apr 25, 2009)

Glowing Puppy




Strange......


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

This is really bothersome. 

I read recently that there are a lot of genetically modified crops that glow in the dark as well from being spliced with jellyfish cells. The glowing in the plants shows scientists that the experiment worked.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 15, 2009)

I'm so sick of raver fucking pets and plants this shit is getting ridiculous


----------



## connerR (May 15, 2009)

"Raver" pets hahahaha! 

It's strange and interesting stuff. I don't know if I'd eat anything that glows, though.


----------



## dime (May 15, 2009)

connerR said:


> "Raver" pets hahahaha!
> 
> It's strange and interesting stuff. I don't know if I'd eat anything that glows, though.



you must love chineese food


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2009)

they do this all the time with rats to easily keep track of what animal is the experimental and what animal is the control. that and it's a very easy way to tell if the genetic mods took... just turn on a black light.


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

fucking assholes. leave dogs and cats alone you damn asians!!!!! fuck with rats or gophers or something.


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2009)

uh... rats are cool too. gophers didn't do nuffing wrong either.


----------

